# Wolfram vom Banach "Akbar" [22wks]



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

First, frisbee time

















































Still photos










































































My favorite part on him are his head wrinkles


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous! You can already see a bit of the adult look coming out of him.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

hes beautiful I love those wrinkles too!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

He is too handsome for words!!!
Love his dark coloring!
Its like a deep rich caramel color & dark black!
WOW just stunning!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Handsome man you got there missy


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

yowza; what a hunk


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is so stunning!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone! His coloring is funny in certain lights, inside he looks lighter, when it's sunny he looks VERY dark, if you get a certain angle he looks brownish, lol. 
I can't wait to see how he looks as an adult.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

im glad to see my pup isnt the only one with a dirty nose!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Awww...I love Akbar!!!! He is so cute!! How are his drives?? 

Courtney


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

He is drop dead handsome, yet still has puppy cuteness! What a balancing act!! He is all muscle, really a great looking dog, but what really stands out is his personality!!! He's one of my favorites!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Bella has those head wrinkles too... i love it!! he is so handsome.. hubba hubba!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe Missy I love him!!
so handsome
and the wrinkles are sweet
one day I will get a pupper from Julie


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:im glad to see my pup isnt the only one with a dirty nose!!


Because the yard has turned into a mud pile I catch him digging every now and then.











> Quote:How are his drives??


He's not insane at all I'll say that.







He does have major prey drive, anything that can be chased, he will chase it. If anything moves, it's a target, lol. 
He does have food drive which is awesome.







Acts like he's always hungry even though he just ate food. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

What a handsome boy he is.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Dont you just love food motivated pups, that makes training so much fun and easier.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a sweet pup!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is turning into such a handsome fella.!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Missy, he's gorgeous!! How old is he now? I want to know how long it will be before Dax looks just like that...








Maybe they're twins separated before birth!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

What a sweetie!!!! He is so handsome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that missy just tortures me with akbar)))) and just to let everyone know I am FIRST in line for that boy!!! 

we may have a problem if he's frisbee possessed , Masi is to, and well that could be a little conflict I'd have to work on....I love those head wrinkles to )))


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's 5 months









Diane, like I said you CAN'T have him







Only on the weekends.


----------

